# Μαρία Δημητριάδη (1950-2009)



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2009)

Η Μαρία Δημητριάδη ταξιδεύει για πιο όμορφες θάλασσες και παίρνει μαζί της ένα κομμάτι από τα νιάτα μου...Δεν έχω πρόσβαση στο youtube από το γραφείο γιαυτό συγχωρείστε με που παραθέτω σύνδεσμο από το 4shared.
Η πιο όμορφη θάλασσα από μια αθάνατη κι αγαπημένη φωνή.
Αν ακούτε ραδιόφωνο, ο 105,5 έχει αφιέρωμα από το πρωί.


----------



## curry (Jan 8, 2009)

Τόσο γνωστή φωνή (από τα ηχογραφημένα) και τόσο άγνωστη φάτσα για μας τους πιο μικρούς (γενιά της εικόνας, βλέπετε)! Είχα αναρωτηθεί κατά καιρούς για την ταυτότητα αυτής της φωνής αλλά δεν είχα ρωτήσει ποτέ... Η απορία λύθηκε πάντως. Νέα έφυγε...


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2009)

Ωραίο τραγούδι διάλεξες από το ρεπερτόριό της, Elsa!


----------



## Elsa (Jan 8, 2009)

Συμπτωματικά, το σιγοτραγουδάω από τότε που διάβασα αυτήν την είδηση στην Καθημερινή:
_Μετά θάνατον τουρκική υπηκοότητα για τον Ναζίμ Χικμέτ
Σχεδόν μισό αιώνα μετά το θάνατό του ο ποιητής Ναζίμ Χικμέτ, ένας από τους σημαντικότερους Τούρκους λογοτέχνες του 20ού αιώνα, θα ανακτήσει την τουρκική υπηκοότητα που του είχε αφαιρεθεί το 1951, όταν καταδικάστηκε για τις μαρξιστικές θέσεις του._


----------

